# Cookie is binkying at the bridge now.



## pappy1264 (Oct 12, 2010)

I am very sad to report I lost my beloved bun, Cookie, two weeks ago. He had just turned a year on July 4th. He kept going into stasis (five times in the past year) and my vet could not find a reason why (he would just go off food). The night before he passed, he was eating fine, had shown no signs of any problems. I said goodnight as I did every night, and he was fine. Next morning, I found him passed away with his face in his food dish. He did have loose stools stuck to his bottom, but there were none in the cage and he had not had any diarrhea. It has been a rough couple of weeks, as I lost my sister last Wed. to breast cancer, as well. I don't know what happened. Everyone here helped me so much the first time Cookie went into stasis. I miss him. For now, I have decided to take a break, so will not be getting another, at least for a while. Love your babies, you just never know.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 12, 2010)

we're so sorry you lost your Cookie. Sometimes there's no discernible reason, it just happens. Rest in peace little man and binky free.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm truly sorry for your loss. RIP, Cookie. ink iris:


----------



## pappy1264 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you. Two bunnies in two years. Carrot passed last August, now Cookie. They were both lionhead mixes. When I do get another, I think I will go for a different breed, as I wonder if the fur was part of the problem (stasis 5 times in one year is ALOT!)


----------



## jcl_24 (Oct 13, 2010)

The bunny stomach seems to be the most delicate area of rabbit biology and it causes so many losses. Rabbits will tend to try to hide the fact they are ill also.

I'm sorry you've suffered those 2 losses, a human family member and another rabbit one also 

There's no rush to get another rabbit. In time, maybe Cookie and Carrot will lead you to meet the right new bun, but concentrating on healingyourself is important.

RIP to 2much loved family members :rose::rainbow:

Jo xx


----------



## jcottonl02 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free Cookie 

Jen


----------



## cheryl (Oct 30, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Cookie...so very sad..


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 31, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 2, 2010)

I am so sorry. What a sad time for you. Take care of yourself and I hope you can find some peace soon.


----------



## butsy (Nov 2, 2010)

so sorry to hear
binky free cookie


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 2, 2010)

binky free cookie:rainbow:


----------



## pappy1264 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you, everyone. Has been a very rough time here. A week after I lost Cookie, my oldest sister passed away from breast cancer. And as I type, my brother-in-law is dying from liver cancer. So much sadness and loss. But I adopted a new bun today, Mr. Wiggles. I posted about him in the general section. Thank you again to everyone.


----------



## therabbitrookie (Nov 6, 2010)

So sorry for your loss  im sure things will pick up soon. and good luck with your new bun!


----------

